# Cueball presents......2002 Audi S8



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi All...This is my newly purchased Audi S8... the 2002 "final edition" model...

Lots to get on with during the holiday season... and although things were a bit here are there with the actual work due to weather and timing, I'll try not to jump all over the place with the write up! :lol:

On my to do list:

Full detail 
Full service
Front and rear brake pads
NSF speed sensor cable
Fix water ingress issue

Some parts I was using:










Thanks to Mat for supplying most of the above..... 

This is how she looked before I started... I had done my best to leave her and get her dirty for this detail... 




























Showing the lack of protection, and a little present to sort out  :lol:














































The final edition came with a whole host of extras, one of which was different colour leather, lots to choose from, so only boring people picked black... this one has red :doublesho :lol:





































And of course the V8 powerplant...a very nice, revvy unit as well...with less than 52k miles on it...




























I actually started off with all the mechanical work, so the car was up on it's axle stands for a few days, this also gave me a chance to get the wheels cleaned with Bilberry, Wolf's Decon gel and tardis.

A closer look at the wheels:










While working on them:



















These where then sealed with 2 coats of Wolf's Rim Seal, and Zaino Z16 on the tyres.

And the backs all finished:



















And the fronts:



















And back on the car and all torqued up:










Once all the dirty hand work was finished, and the wheel arches were cleaned with G101 then sealed with CG bare bones, I put the wheels back on, and back outside again...

Car was snow foamed, gaps, badges and door shuts etc were taken care of with G101 and my megs slide brush.










It was then onto the 2BM with DODO SN shampoo and warm water, cause I was cold! 

I washed the car twice with the above, then moved onto my 3 stage decon routine - Wolf's Decon, Tardis then DODO SN clay and Poorboys spray and wipe...

This left me with this to move back inside and get on with the machine polishing...

I spent a little time with my paint reader, just to see what I was up against, and as you may or may not know, this car has the ASF (Audi Space Frame - Aluminium body) and something I have not worked with before (thanks to Gordon for his help in this matter )

So with nothing to note, and fairly standard paint readings all round, I started off with trying a 1 stage polish, using a 3M yellow polishing pad with 3M extra fine and 1 blob of fast cut, just for extra bite..

This however didn't give me the finish I was after...so I stepped it up to a gloss it wool pad, with 2 blobs of fast cut and 1 of extra fine to keep it a bit wetter... this gave a much better finish for me, but meant that I had to do a finishing stage... this was dealt with via the 3M blue finishing pad and 3M ultra fine...

She was then given an IPA wipedown to remove all polishing oils... and at this time, I cleaned the outside windows with IPA then applied 2 coats of Wolf's Glass Guard.




























The polishing stage left a lot of dust, so it was back outside for another foam and 2BM clean, dried off with Megs last touch and another IPA wipedown.

At this point, the engine was also cleaned with Megs Super Degreaser and finished as always with 303 Aerospace...



















Then I started on the interior - I had to fix the water ingress issue (basically the water drains get blocks, and water spills into the cabin under heavy cornering), it's a pretty easy, if a bit time consuming fix... find the drains, get your air compressor line in there and blow out the blockage ... anyway.... :lol:

The AS Tornador and AS Bisk was used again to clean the interior, I also wet vac'd the carpets and used my Raceglaze leather cleaner for the seats and doors..

All the inside windows were cleaned with Megs window cleaner and the plastics were protected with Poorboys natural look.....

AS bubblegum air freshener was used as well (these pics are not the final ones, they are the final "outside light" ones, as I was once again running out of time....




























I went with the new Concours Ceramishield for the body protection... the main reason for this was a) it's new.. :lol: and b) this car is going to be battered up and down motorways, left at airports etc, and will not get cleaned very often, so I'm interested in the durability claims of the Ceramishield.....

I found this very easy to use, both to put on and get off, after 3 minutes!!!! As Lee was sure to tell me ... just one thing... do not, I repeat, do not, stick your nose in the bottle and take a big sniff... a big no no... very chemically! :wall::wall: I had to sit down for a few minutes! :lol:

And here is the finished article - again another rainy dull day in Glasgow, so not really shown off to the full..... today we had rain, sleet, snow and 90 mph winds to deal with! :lol: 









































































All in all, the whole detail took around 30 hours, spread out over the holidays...

Thanks for looking, all comments and criticism most welcome as usual...

:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Impressive work, impressive car.. Very nice indeed. :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice 1 Mr Cue. Looks sweet, that interior is fantastic :thumb:


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Great job! Cracking motor!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

looks good mate.

you got some non-english plates on order?


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Lovely car, especially as they're so cheap when considering how much car you get for the money. But holy **** on the interior!!!! That would make me feel nauseous.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow, you get threw them! Really nice Cuey, interior is different!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Lovely, that interior is bright eh


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

That is such a nice car, love those alloys and the red leather! cracking job there mate :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

great car and great work.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Lovely work, that's what I call a luxo-barge and it definitely looks the part now! :thumb:

I thought you'd have changed the plates whilst you were at it


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I love it. Love the red interior. If you are going to go for it, go for it and they certainly did when choosing that red. I like to be different :argie:

Those wheels came up like new Mr Cueball and you aren't bad with the polisher are you :buffer:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Wonderful detail done there, that car is something special, enjoy it.

Thanks for posting plus happy new year from me.


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

:lol: @ no english plates, s'ok mick you do't have to pay extra tax or anything for having english plates :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking write up matey


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great work, love the S8!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Rather cool 'n' sexy that ain't it!! :thumb: :thumb:

So I'm scrolling down the pics thinking, _'Mmmmm....these are classy and nicely understated'_ and than BAM!!! I get to the first interior pic and nearly burn my retinas out!! :doublesho :lol:

Wasn't expecting that interior at all!! but I love it :argie: Really balances up the classic Audi lines of the exterior with some aesthetic 'loudness', and personally I think it's ace!!

Top motor Mr. C :car:


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Lovely that is dude..........BIG:thumb:

Always fancied one of these to eat the miles on the motorway.




Russ.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

geoff.mac said:


> :lol: @ no english plates, s'ok mick you do't have to pay extra tax or anything for having english plates :thumb:


no, but you would need to pay for new windows in your car quite often for them when parked around here sadly :doublesho


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Glad the parts got there ok Cuey....

And the interior! WOW! I'm not sure what to say or think. It's certainly different that's for sure.

Nice work on the detail BTW


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Cracking work Cueball. Always like your write-ups.
That interior is something else!

ditch the plates or I'll let down your tyres


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Needs a wtin shot of nitrous.  Great looking car.

Fish


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking very good massive car to detail wheels look great, wow sun glasses for interior i though i was bright with lemon leather, great job


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very cool Ronin-style, love that shape S8 very smart.

Big improvement, look forward to updates on the LSP.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

love the colour combo..........:thumb:

nice work such a great car these and good value now........


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Big Pimping


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Fish said:


> Needs a wtin shot of nitrous.  Great looking car.
> 
> Fish


Agreed


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Jus one word cuey.... SWEEEEEEET!

Nice clean up job. Can c sum1 had a nice festive period


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice one CB. I like! Did the servicing work bring up anything to make you glad you did it (like ****ty old filters they assured you they changed)?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks all... 

@Mick, the Engerrrlish plates are staying on, as the car will be with me down south next year...so thought I would just leave them...

@McClaine, well the car was serviced about 1k ago... but I'm guessing it was just an oil and oil filter one...

sparks were old, air and cabin filters were minging, and I already knew about the brake pads... 

the only thing I didn't know was the sensor which VAG.com pinged up (thanks to Barry for that)... got a new one local, 5 minutes to change over...

:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent stuff mate.


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

First I thought that's a typical subtle silver for a big lux car, then I was thinking damn where's the shades. Very nice


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking good, great job. Don't know if I could live with that loud interior tho :lol: Did my mates TT the other day which has red leather as well, but it's a darker shade, not so blinding.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking great :argie: That red leather is really bright with the flash on though lol

Wheels look mint btw.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely job there, looks stunning , love these S8's too Great write up and thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great job! looks good mate :thumb:

mike


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff....:thumb:

A lovely machine...:thumb:


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Nice car, great job and surprising interior!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work, love the bright interior mate.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Very classy on the outside and then you open the door and bam. You know its meant to be driven, nice little motor under the hood too!! 

Love it. Great work and excellent write up and usual.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Cracking big machine Mr C! :thumb:

While it's different, I don't mind the red interior at all. It'll wake you up in the morning and keep you alert at night.  You're probably used to red leather anyway  :lol:

What's the plan with the big beastie?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Well I was looking for this thread the other night and must have missed it, glad I came across it in the end.......:thumb:

Have to say like a few others have said the condition of the car looks excellent and if you even want to shift those wheels on then please get in touch..........:thumb:

Have to echo people's thoughts on the interior, I can imagine in the flesh it's not as 'red' and loud but it's certainly different..........:doublesho

How is it to drive in terms of comfort and performance? :driver: :car:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Well the car was bought for one thing and one thing only:

Motorway mileage

I have a new company in England, and managed to get another few contracts as well...so I am spending half my time down south next year, and needed a good car to batter up and down the motorways with...

I did think about the XKR... but doesn’t fit people it in, and the boot isn’t quite as big, and it’s a bit to show off for me...in a business sense esp when I will be making people redundant and trying to save money (it’s all about perception )...

Although this S8 was a beast back in the day isn’t not at the top of the tree anymore, and they have really dropped in price, so, for everything you get they are a mega bargain in my eyes...

The seats are great, elec and heated, very comfy on long drives.

It’s also a very understated car, and I like the D2 body shape... I hate the “chrome” touches on Audis, but this colour hides them more than black for example, so I’m not too fused TBH...

I liken it to one of my bespoke suits... looks just like any other suit to the undressed out there, but I know what it is, and the lining (or interior) is for me, so I can go mental! :lol:

So, that was my reasoning behind the purchase... a big, luxurious barge to waft about it... a bit more professional and less showy than the XKR, but still packs a decent V8 punch...

Going to keep it nice and plain, and just enjoy the drive... and get new tyres... I’m sure they were “decent” when I got the car, but one too many Ronin powerslides have left them right on the limit... Yoko Advans have been ordered


:driver::driver::driver:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking motor you've got there mate, good work too.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I liken it to one of my bespoke suits... looks just like any other suit to the undressed out there, but I know what it is, and the lining (or interior) is for me, so I can go mental! :lol:


:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

It's great and it matches your red leather panties :thumb: :wave:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> It's great and it matches your red leather panties :thumb: :wave:


Shhhhh... you said you wouldn't tell anyone! :devil:

:lol:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Shhhhh... you said you wouldn't tell anyone! :devil:
> 
> :lol:


Whoops, sorry, i forgot. Good colour match though :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

So if anyone sees CB appear at the office door... Yer sacked. Get yer coat and fook off.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## GRIFFO10 (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

what a cracking cruisin machine! looks great, and as a few have already said those wheels look absolutely mint!


----------



## Legacy (Oct 7, 2011)

What an epic machine! 

I love the combo of mechanical and detail work!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Immense car, great work 

Interior is not my cup of tea at all....the light grey and red just doesnt go IMO.....MAAAYBE if it was Black and Red?


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

great write up, thanks for sharing.....

beautiful car. enough said.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Noooooice!! These older S8's still look schaweet!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work cuey, nice big beast too! 

let me know how the ceramisheild copes with our hopeless weather!!

Richard


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

well between the CCC on the bodywork and the Wolfs on the wheels and glass, I'm in beading heaven at the moment... water is flying off!! :lol:

I have a bit of the ceramishield left, give me a shout if you want to try it, you can pop round and pick it up  hopefully I won't need another coat on this car for a looong time! 

:thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm probably biased about the car as a D2 followed by a D3 4.2 owner 

The latter with the same 20" wheels :thumb:

Nicely done Sir :thumb::thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

You need a new username mate - Ronin :thumb:

Cracking car. Interior very Marmite but at least it's not black. Nice revival too.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great finish Cuey, my mate has an S8 and i am going to ask you this...what is that little square thing on the boot lid in picture 7??
Mates has this but he does not know

Cheers...Kev


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Great finish Cuey, my mate has an S8 and i am going to ask you this...what is that little square thing on the boot lid in picture 7??
> Mates has this but he does not know
> 
> Cheers...Kev


well, just between you and I... it says on it GPS... :lol:

it's the sat nav antena...

:thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> well, just between you and I... it says on it GPS... :lol:
> 
> it's the sat nav antena...
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers Cuey.

Kev


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

stunning big bus you got there cuey,cracking finished article!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Awsome dude!!!!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Really nice gloss from the silver didn't expect that interior, how you liking it ?


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Nice work and car. Bet the interior takes a few minutes to adjust to every morning


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> Really nice gloss from the silver didn't expect that interior, how you liking it ?


Well I've not really used her for the intended purpose yet, not counting the 300 odd mile journey home.... which was great... even in the rain as my mate in his 5 series phoned me up to tell me to slow down... the Quattro was just (literally) sailing through the rain etc... :lol:

Apart from that, it's been short journeys into town... not it's best place to be... esp Glasgow...you really notice how big the thing is trying to get into car parks etc etc... so probably not going to do that again! :wall:

Other thoughts are, well... it's very quiet, as you would expect I guess... and even more so when I compare it to the XKR...so when you put the foot down, nothing seems to be happening...then all of a sudden you are in crazy speeds... and it's very comfy... and seats 5 people...  :lol:

I also like changing the gears via the buttons on the steering wheel (yes, I'm silly ) , a pretty expensive option back in those days I believe...and still seems to work OK... and the Bose sound system is still working fine as well...

Issues... hmmm... well the water ingress was a PITA, but lots of Audis seem to suffer from this, I can't get the Traffic Announcement off mad.... and well, it's likes a drink of the old super unleaded - but that will be down to me as well.... eh, that is about it for now

So yeah... for the money, and a little bit of work (if you can call a service and tyres work - all cars need them at some point), I would rather have this than some brand new, plastic euro box....

You didn't want that detailed type answer did you... you were actually just asking about the red seats eh?!?!?!? 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice work Cuey, Love the S8 V8 :argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## alastairm (Jan 10, 2009)

I know that car, it was owned by an Ex England Rugby player from new if i remember correctly. I went to look at it about 2 years ago when he was trying to sell it but it was a great car, just needed a bit of work which i was not prepared to do at the time. I purchased another one and they are great cars! 
Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

alastairm said:


> I know that car, it was owned by an Ex England Rugby player from new if i remember correctly. I went to look at it about 2 years ago when he was trying to sell it but it was a great car, just needed a bit of work which i was not prepared to do at the time. I purchased another one and they are great cars!
> Hope you enjoy it.


Must be a similar one buddy (hopefully)... this one has been owned by a company called ACC (hence the reg ACO, but they put a white screw in to change it to a C - you can see it in some pics, now been sorted) 

They have had it from 2004 until 2 months ago...

Unless, I have false documents :wall::wall::wall: :devil::devil::devil:

:lol:

They are good cars... did you have the water issue??

Anything else major or special for these cars to look out for?

:thumb:


----------



## alastairm (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, ACC were based in Bristol and from memory it was registered in his fathers name. Mark Regan was his son and was the England rugby player, his father owned Avon Crane and Commercial which i guess is where the plate comes into play.
I also had issues with water. It's the drain holes that hang down and exit either side of the cat's under the car-they get clogged and then it pours water into the car!


----------



## alastairm (Jan 10, 2009)

oh, the cats start to break up around 100k miles and Audi want about £750 per side but you can get an exhaust fabricator to knock them up for about £200 each!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

alastairm said:


> Yes, ACC were based in Bristol and from memory it was registered in his fathers name. Mark Regan was his son and was the England rugby player, his father owned Avon Crane and Commercial which i guess is where the plate comes into play.
> I also had issues with water. It's the drain holes that hang down and exit either side of the cat's under the car-they get clogged and then it pours water into the car!





alastairm said:


> oh, the cats start to break up around 100k miles and Audi want about £750 per side but you can get an exhaust fabricator to knock them up for about £200 each!


Must be it then... :lol:

Same issue with this one... took the centre consol apart as well to get at the 2 "orange" ones... :wall:

eh...what (else) was wrong with it a few years ago!?!?!? :tumbleweed:

Cheers....

:thumb:


----------



## alastairm (Jan 10, 2009)

nothing wrong with it, it just needed a good clean which at the time i did not have the time for!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

alastairm said:


> nothing wrong with it, it just needed a good clean which at the time i did not have the time for!


:lol:

Well I hope you still don't think it needs one now!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> Well I've not really used her for the intended purpose yet, not counting the 300 odd mile journey home.... which was great... even in the rain as my mate in his 5 series phoned me up to tell me to slow down... the Quattro was just (literally) sailing through the rain etc... :lol:
> 
> Apart from that, it's been short journeys into town... not it's best place to be... esp Glasgow...you really notice how big the thing is trying to get into car parks etc etc... so probably not going to do that again! :wall:
> 
> ...


No thats actually really good because I am looking for a 4wd comfy saloon, did you look at the phaeton at all ?

I do quite a bit of miles but not super long distance but I am sitting in the car A LOT its like a mobile office.

Also thought about the Merc S too but with the 4wd I'm not as keen.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Lovely looking motor old lad.Ive always liked the A8.
Dont slap me but..Im not a massive fan of the red interior.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> No thats actually really good because I am looking for a 4wd comfy saloon, did you look at the phaeton at all ?
> 
> I do quite a bit of miles but not super long distance but I am sitting in the car A LOT its like a mobile office.
> 
> Also thought about the Merc S too but with the 4wd I'm not as keen.


Yes....but I wanted the purple colour, with the 4 seat "executive" layout in tan and the 6.0 W12 engine... I missed out on the only one I saw...(no doubt I'll check ebay after this and their will be 100 for sale  :wall

One of my auditors has a diesel one - and they are great cars (imo)

Also looked at the Mercs and BMW 7 series... saw a few...and well, I'm not old enough for a big merc yet, plus I still worry about their build quality - I did nearly go for a Merc CL 420 mind you.... :argie:

The BMWs I looked at...... they were a bit ropey, and I think they have fell into the hands of people that can't afford to, or don't want to run a car like that...

Looked at a few XJs as but...Cueball 2 jags and all that :lol:

and finally... just because I'm a real idiot..... I looked at this Bentley...

Oh yes, I was going to buy an old Bentley to run up and down the country in.... muppet :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:

:thumb:



PugIain said:


> Lovely looking motor old lad.Ive always liked the A8.
> Dont slap me but..Im not a massive fan of the red interior.


Cheers, don't worry, the interior won't be to everyone's taste... some people (like you) don't have any!!  :lol:

(only kidding buddy! :wave

:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> some people (like you) don't have any!!  :lol:
> 
> (only kidding buddy! :wave
> 
> :thumb:


You may be right,you should see my Mrs...
lol.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> Yes....but I wanted the purple colour, with the 4 seat "executive" layout in tan and the 6.0 W12 engine... I missed out on the only one I saw...(no doubt I'll check ebay after this and their will be 100 for sale  :wall
> 
> One of my auditors has a diesel one - and they are great cars (imo)
> 
> ...


5k for that Bentley is silly cheap, I would literally just buy that and not have any reason to buy it, can you imagine if that came up at auction. Say they buy it for 4k ! 4k for a Bentley I would just buy it, cheaper to have and run that all the crap I spend on detailing and other costly hobbies.

Not sure what the running costs are but it does look in decent nick, the question would be is an old solid hand made bentley going to cost you less money to run than as you and I know the slightly questionable build of the Merc Sand E class.

The reason I like the the phaeton is I could go to customers and most would think its a big passat, been quite impressed with the quality of these even if they are a tad boring.

The 7 series seem like brillaint buys just now, however, when they dip a new clientelle buy them and they may not receive all the care these big barges deserve or warrant.

With the A8 you get brillaint buys of the 4.0 D Quattro which would be fine for me, since its a privately owned company its my best interests not to rip the petrol card too much.

Glad you never put a thread up about the Bentley as I may have just talked you into buying it

I really like the A8 and the Phaeton They are my sensible cars HOWEVER,

I think the XJ would be very nice too, looked at a few 911 but the miles are around 60k for the money and it would be a second car, looked at a few boxsters but ive already had one, actually looked at a few Ferraris so we probably share a bit more in common with the rediculous choices of cars.

One car I was very nearly purchasing last week was a Maserati 4200 GT for £7k but few people informed that it would be the wrong and costly choice, more costly than losing 10k on a boxster - probably not.

Ahh cars, the big leak that sinks my small ship every 12 months. :lol:

:driver:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> 5k for that Bentley is silly cheap


Does seem a decent price.Which seems strange when you look how much they want for a nearly 10 year old Bora with 107k and silly wheels on.
I paid less than that for a 5 year old 407 with less than half the miles!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Does seem a decent price.Which seems strange when you look how much they want for a nearly 10 year old Bora with 107k and silly wheels on.
> I paid less than that for a 5 year old 407 with less than half the miles!


Question is... would you take a chance with your money on the old Bentley...

hmmmmm.... I just keep.... hmmmmmmm about it... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I dont know,id love one to swan about it in knowing my luck Id end up with a pig.


----------



## 2006daryla (May 29, 2007)

Very Nice Mate


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> Question is... would you take a chance with your money on the old Bentley...
> 
> hmmmmm.... I just keep.... hmmmmmmm about it... :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Best thing to do is pop it up on pistonheads they have some solid bentley experts.

Most of us lose well over 5k on most of our cars its worth a punt


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

*January 2012 update!*

Another update for me this weekend...this time on the S8...

A couple of things for this weekend for her... firstly it was the first wash since putting the ceramishield, and wolf's coatings, and secondly, it seems I never got all the water issue sorted, so had to take apart the inside again... getting quite quick at it :wall:

Again, this hasn't been washed since the original detail at the start of the year, and I've now started driving down to England and back, so she is pretty dirty! :lol:
































































As you can see, pretty minging and lots of road dirt to get rid of...

So the process was a PW down, straight to 2BW with concours pink champagne shampoo... this was also used for the wheels.

I then dried her off, and put on a couple of coats of their Supernauba wax and coated the windows and wheels with the Wolf's QD to help the monkey's and their nano bridges out...

Leather was wiped down with Dr Leather wipes and the tyres were given a coat of britetyre dressing.

And , apart from re-doing the water issue (I _think_ I have done it all now :wall, was it....





































Pity it was still cold and damp up here, it looks really good, and has a lovely shine...

Thanks for looking, and as always all comments and criticism most welcome...

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

any reason for not foaming first Cuey? dirt rinsing off easily with the ceramishield applied?(got me a bottle to use yet )


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> any reason for not foaming first Cuey? dirt rinsing off easily with the ceramishield applied?(got me a bottle to use yet )


Exactly 

Just wanted to see how the new shampoo and the ceramishield coped on their own, so to speak...

Very easy to clean... you could actually "feel" the paint becoming really smooth and clean again...

:thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice work, always been a fan of these S8's since Ronin :lol:

That interior is pretty damn bright though!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice update CB. One day, I'm going to see a picture of one of the cars you work so hard towards making look nice and the sun will be out!!

Or is that too optimistic with the Glasgow Grey?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

maybe one day.... maybe one day!

:lol:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Great Job, 

Were did you get your torque wrench from please?:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

it's a draper one, get them in a few places... a well known auction site for example 

:thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Cheers mate looks exactly what im after


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Would something like this be ok

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DRAPER-30...t=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item337110cae8

only want one for putting wheels back on etc


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

shane_ctr said:


> Would something like this be ok
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DRAPER-30...t=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item337110cae8
> 
> only want one for putting wheels back on etc


yeah, that looks the same as mine...

:thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> yeah, that looks the same as mine...
> 
> :thumb:


Did it come with the little extension between the alloy wheel nut protector and the bar:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

shane_ctr said:


> Did it come with the little extension between the alloy wheel nut protector and the bar:thumb:


no, I got them on their own.... alloy wheel sockets I got mine on that site you linked...

:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome mate, one of my favourites.


----------



## Richard. (May 3, 2011)

Great job, but my God they're showing their age.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Richard. said:


> Great job, but my God they're showing their age.


thanks... we can disagree on your last part... I think these look, feel, sound and drive better than many new cars.... don't think they are showing their age one little bit...

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Richard. said:


> Great job, but my God they're showing their age.


Tbh with a private plate I don't really think they date, it's a bit like some of the jags, xk & xj they still look good, if anything exec cars around 2000 seem to have a classy look compared to some of the current cars


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome detail mate, loving the interior!! :thumb:


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Very tasty motor, looking very sharp now. Wheels came up a treat, great work.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

thread from the dead lol


----------

